# No processor now



## Dreamcatchr (Dec 14, 2009)

System is a Asus A8V Deluxe, with AMD Athlon processor. It was overclocked beyond the parameters and now when it is turned on, you get an Asus screen, and it says press delete for Bios, but it will not go to Bios, then you get a blank screen that says it can't recognize the processor. Tried moving the pins but this did not work, This was a new system my husband built for my son, and then someone decided to overclock it. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

You need to reset the CMOS. The manual should explain how:
http://dlsvr01.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket939/a8v-deluxe/e1878_a8v_deluxe.pdf


----------



## Dreamcatchr (Dec 14, 2009)

Tried resetting CMOS, it did not work :upset:, any other ideas?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

did you actually remove the battery then put it back after moving the pins to 2 & 3 then back to 1 & 2?


----------

